# Koi mit Tarnkappe ;-)



## SusiS. (11. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

beim kontrollieren des Teiches fiel mit auf, dass unser Koi einen graugrünen Hautlappen auf dem Kopf hat. Ohje was hat der denn nun schon wieder war mein 1. Gedanke. Koi sind so anfällig für alles mögliche und jetzt das auch noch und dann war der auch noch so tief,  wo ich mit dem Netz nicht rankomme.

Ich weiss, viele hier lieben Koi - ich auch, aber im Teich möchte ich keine mehr haben. Liebenswerte Gesellen wenn sie mit ihrem Riesenmaul das Futter einsaugen, aber......sie regieren auf unterschiedliche Wassertemperaturen usw., kennt ihr alles ;.)

Nun stand ich also am Rand des Teiches und schaute mir den gelben Gesellen mal genauer an. Ach nee der hat einen Frosch im Maul .....nee doch nicht und dann als der Koi etwas aus dem Urwald herauskam sah ich es.......ein Frosch hatte ihm am Kopf umklammert, wohl in der Annahme es sei ein Partner *gg*

Leider, leider hatte ich keine Möglichkeit dieses zu Fotografieren, Koi Moritz kam einfach nicht nah genug heran, sonst hätte ich mit dem kleinen Netz ihn vielleicht vom Frosch befreien können ;-)

Tja, mal schauen was daraus wird, sicher Springende Koi *lach*

Gruß
SusiS.


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi mit Tarnkappe ;-)*

Hallo SusiS,
damit ist leider nicht zu spaßen, da der Klammergriff den Koi auch töten kann.
Hat er ihm nicht schon die Kiemen zugedrückt, solltest du ihn schnell rausholen und behandeln.


----------



## Moonlight (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi mit Tarnkappe ;-)*

Und wenn der Frosch den Koi nicht erdrückt oder ihm die Luft abschnürt, können seine Vorderpfoten den Koi Verletzen. Speziell an den Augen ...

Kescher ihn ein und versuche den Klammergriff des Froschs vorsichtig zu lösen und ihn zu entfernen ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi mit Tarnkappe ;-)*

Meinen Wasabi hab ich sechs Wochen lang in der IH gepflegt, bis seine Verletzungen geheilt waren.


----------



## SusiS. (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Koi mit Tarnkappe ;-)*

So extrem wie es auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, war das nicht. Der Frosch war sehr klein und der Koi ist sehr groß und der Koi hat sich schon selber befreit bevor wir mit den Keschern anrückten, wobei durch die zur Zeit kühleren Temperaturen hält sich der Koi viel im Unterwasserurwald auf, da wäre es schwierig geworden den herauszubekommen, da der Teich zudem über 2 Meter tief ist.

Einen solchen Klammergriff wie die Kröte bei den verhältnismäßig kleinen Fischen, dass ist klar, das diese gefährlich werden kann, aber bei dem kleinen Frosch lagen dessen Vorderbeine auf dem Kopf des Koi und die Hinterbeine lagen im Wasser.

Sollten der Koi sich anfüttern lassen, schauen wir uns diesen genauer an und legen vorsichtshalber mal den einen Kescher hin Reichweite auf die 2. Ebene, falls wir den überhaupt herausbekommen. Der ist nämlich sehr Kescherscheu und dazu sehr vorsichtig, aber auch sehr verfressen.

Wir werden mal verstärkt auf den Koi achten


----------

